# Isola Werke, Cumbernauld, Scotland February 08



## maden_2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Visited with Sonorg. Massive warehouse/factory unit for printed circuuit chips, will be going for a re-visit soon


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, a huge site! Looks like a very interesting explore. Excellent photos, maden. Look forward to seeing more when you make a return visit.


----------



## Shepy (Apr 19, 2008)

Oooh, this looks class maden_2, especially that second pic, love the angle you have taken on that. Looking forward to the return visit, cant wait to see this myself. Roll on that trip!

~Shepy


----------



## BWFCNO14 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Thanks for the memories*

What brilliant pictures! Was there many moons ago. Lookin forward to more from next visit.


----------

